# Massey Ferguson 360



## Greystone (May 19, 2010)

I have a Massey Ferguson 360 tractor that is producing intense vibration from the hydraulic lines in front of the grill. It is intense enough to produce a squawking noise. Changed the filter thinking maybe clogged but it did not help. And ideas?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Relief valve open or blocked. Does it change when using a certain hydraulic system say steering,three point or remote valve or even the pto.


----------



## Greystone (May 19, 2010)

It does not change when using the pto,steering, or any part of the hydraulic system. Would you happen to know where the relief valve is located at on this particular model?


----------



## Greystone (May 19, 2010)

OK. I looked at a diagram and found the valve. Will check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I’m just guessing I bleed Classic JD green.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Greystone said:


> I have a Massey Ferguson 360 tractor that is producing intense vibration from the hydraulic lines in front of the grill. It is intense enough to produce a squawking noise. Changed the filter thinking maybe clogged but it did not help. And ideas?


What it sounds like you are describing in air rattle in the pump. It can be caused by a bad relief valve or other pressure point or an internal pump issue or getting weak and failing. Fluid moving at close to 3,000 psi can hammer very violently when air is in the system. Fluid bypass over a relief has a different sound and is not typically "violent".

There is a screen in the bottom of the drain case the has to be serviced or replace if too far gone that may be causing your problem.


----------



## Greystone (May 19, 2010)

Update: I took the pressure valve off and cleaned it- it sounded worse! Ultimately had my brother come look at it. He is a maintenance man at a local factory. He took the valve off yet again and also made sure all the fittings were snug as he also thought air might be in the system. The problem appears to be solved. Thanks for all the replies.


----------

